
'Collaboration' Creates Mediocrity, Not Excellence, According to Science - signa11
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/collaboration-creates-mediocrity-not-excellence-according-to-science.html
======
jodooshi
> _...our intelligence resides not in individual brains but in the collective
> mind. To function, individuals rely not only on knowledge that is stored
> within our skulls but also on knowledge stored elsewhere, be it in our
> bodies, in the environment or especially in other people. Put together,
> human thought is incredibly impressive, but at its deepest level it never
> belongs to any individual alone._ [1]

[1] The Knowledge Illusion: Why We Never Think Alone
[https://www.amazon.com/Knowledge-Illusion-Never-Think-
Alone/...](https://www.amazon.com/Knowledge-Illusion-Never-Think-
Alone/dp/039918435X)

